# Have You Written Your Last Will and Testament?



## DemonDragonJ (May 6, 2020)

Recently, I visited a lawyer to write my last will and testament; obviously, at age 32, I do not expect that I shall die at any point in the near future, but one can never be too careful.

            Also obviously, I left everything to my brother, since he is younger than me, so I expect him to outlive me.

            What does everyone else say about this subject? Have you written your last will and testament?


----------



## UtahCrip (May 6, 2020)

aint got nothing in writing. just told my homies to ride on whoever shot me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 6, 2020)

Yes. My dildos will go to my priest and my thigh highs and cat ears will be donated to hobos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (May 7, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> aint got nothing in writing. just told my homies to ride on whoever shot me.





Nep Nep said:


> Yes. My dildos will go to my priest and my thigh highs and cat ears will be donated to hobos.



Am I the only user here who is taking this thread seriously (which seems to happen in many threads that I start or in which I post)?


----------



## UtahCrip (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Am I the only user here who is taking this thread seriously (which seems to happen in many threads that I start or in which I post)?


what was unserious bout my response?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> what was unserious bout my response?



Do you actually need to ask that question?


----------



## UtahCrip (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you actually need to ask that question?


yes. you think ima go out without being avenged?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> yes. you think ima go out without being avenged?



What if you die from old age?


----------



## UtahCrip (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What if you die from old age?


thats like hitting the lotto where im from. its more likely i get got in a shootout with the opps or the police.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> thats like hitting the lotto where im from. its more likely i get got in a shootout with the opps or the police.



What shall happen to everything that you own? Who shall be the executor of your estate?

Also, if your life is hat rough and violent, how do you have the spare time to post on this forum?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Am I the only user here who is taking this thread seriously (which seems to happen in many threads that I start or in which I post)?



I'm a normal 27 year old for my generation. We don't own anything :3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm a normal 27 year old for my generation. We don't own anything :3



Do you not have a car, clothing, a computer, or a bank account? Someone will need to take care of all of those when you die.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What shall happen to everything that you own? Who shall be the executor of your estate?
> 
> Also, if your life is hat rough and violent, how do you have the spare time to post on this forum?


who cares? it aint like i can take it with me.

it dont take much effort to type on the internet. besides i can't be committing crimes 24/7.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you not have a car, clothing, a computer, or a bank account? Someone will need to take care of all of those when you die.



Yes someone will really need my 3 dollars and my extremely outdated gaming laptop. 

My car is nice but it's on my dads insurance so I think that'll just end up in his hands.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Yes someone will really need my 3 dollars and my extremely outdated gaming laptop.
> 
> My car is nice but it's on my dads insurance so I think that'll just end up in his hands.



It is very likely that you shall outlive your father, unless you have some severe disease.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is very likely that you shall outlive your father, unless you have some severe disease.



Pretty sure by then my car will be quite shit and thus can go under the category of wao you just won a bank account with three dolla OuO


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Pretty sure by then my car will be quite shit and thus can go under the category of wao you just won a bank account with three dolla OuO



At your current age, there is no way that your bank account will not have grown considerably by the time that you die, presuming that you die from old age.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At your current age, there is no way that your bank account will not have grown considerably by the time that you die, presuming that you die from old age.



Oh honey, you don't know the ambitionless little bitch you are talking to rn o3o


----------



## Nep Nep (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you not have ambitions? What do you plan to do with your life?



Be a really cute housewife.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Be a really cute housewife.



You are male, so that is not possible; you would instead be a "house-husband," if such a thing exists.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You are male, so that is not possible; you would instead be a "house-husband," if such a thing exists.



Oh don't worry, I can get any boy I'd marry to call me house wife~


----------



## Island (May 9, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you not have a car, *clothing*, a computer, or a bank account? Someone will need to take care of all of those when you die.


You expect somebody to wear all your clothes after you die?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2020)

Island said:


> You expect somebody to wear all your clothes after you die?



I have a jacket that belonged to my grandfather, and I still wear it, to remember him.


----------



## Karasu (May 10, 2020)

Fuck no. But if I did it might say something like - Hey I spent every last dime. Help yourself to what's left in the fridge, and feel free to read any books of mine you stumble across. Later.


----------



## wibisana (May 10, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Yup.


I asume because your dangerous line of work in Tehran


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 10, 2020)

Karasu said:


> Fuck no. But if I did it might say say something like - Hey I spent every last dime. Help yourself to what's left in the fridge, and feel free to read any books of mine you stumble across. Later.



Why would you do something as horrible as that?


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2020)

I have no possessions, so a will would be pointless.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2020)

Jim said:


> I have no possessions, so a will would be pointless.


You don't have a wedding ring?


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2020)

Mider T said:


> You don't have a wedding ring?


no


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2020)

Jim said:


> no


Why?


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why?


Because i wasn't given one.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2020)

Jim said:


> Because i wasn't given one.


Thats weird.


----------



## wibisana (May 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Thats weird.


Weird is an understatement


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Thats weird.


Child brides give rings? ; )


----------



## Mintaka (May 12, 2020)

No, why would I?


----------



## Sufex (May 20, 2020)

Not yet, right now i would just leave everything to my little sister


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Be a really cute housewife.





DemonDragonJ said:


> You are male, so that is not possible; you would instead be a "house-husband," if such a thing exists.



Uh yeah, I believe the gay community would agree that exists.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jimin (May 20, 2020)

Well, for people that live in America,.writing a last will is never a bad idea. You never know when you're gonna get shot at.


----------



## jesusus (May 20, 2020)

By the time im dead theres gonna be no one around to inherit whatever crap i have left so ill leave it for charity.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 20, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> Uh yeah, I believe the gay community would agree that exists.



I'd give you a friendly but let's get dem likes up o3o~


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2020)

As for actually being on topic, I feel quite uneasy having to think about that so soon in my life. That being said maybe I should, considering I've put a surprising amount of thought into at least the ceremonial part.

Like I _really _don't like the idea of just leaving my corpse to rot in the ground. Cremation feels more final to me. But even as far as that goes, sitting in an urn on a mantle to be gawked at does not sit right with me either.

And that's why I've done a little research into having your ashes spread to the sea. Which is very feasible btw, with the proper warning to the local department of ecology. Considering my father was a naval man, this also feels right on a personal level.

With all this said, I do know that a good part of ceremonies are to also have a place for your surviving family to take solace in. So my opinions may very well change if I ever had a family of my own. The future is still unknown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 20, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Well, for people that live in America,.writing a last will is never a bad idea. You never know when you're gonna get shot at.


true that. thats why i always got the heater on me.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> I feel quite uneasy having to think about that so soon in my life.


So soon?  You're completely gray!


----------



## wibisana (May 20, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Well, for people that live in America,.writing a last will is never a bad idea. You never know when you're gonna get shot at.


Or getting fed to tigers by your wife


----------



## Akira1993 (May 22, 2020)

I have no possessions 
*Spoiler*: __ 



yet


----------



## Mintaka (May 22, 2020)

Mider T said:


> So soon?  You're completely gray!


How do you know that?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 25, 2020)

In fiction, some people have ridiculous or outlandish conditions in their wills that their heirs must fulfill in order to inherit their belongings, so I wish to ask: does anyone ever do that in actuality, or is that merely a plot device to create tension in stories?


----------



## jesusus (May 25, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In fiction, some people have ridiculous or outlandish conditions in their wills that their heirs must fulfill in order to inherit their belongings, so I wish to ask: does anyone ever do that in actuality, or is that merely a plot device to create tension in stories?


If its outlandish its probably fiction. What normal person would make it tedious for the heir to get their stuff? That defeats the purpose of inheritance. Unless they really hated them


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2020)

jesusus said:


> If its outlandish its probably fiction. What normal person would make it tedious for the heir to get their stuff? That defeats the purpose of inheritance. Unless they really hated them


There is no purpose of an inheritance.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> There is no purpose of an inheritance.



Why do you say that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cromer (May 26, 2020)

I don't have nearly enough to write a specific will. And since I'm a practicing Muslim, as is the rest of my family, there's already a clear sharing formula for what little I did leave intestate. My fiancee would get nothing if I died today, about half of everything if we were married and childless when I died etc


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that?


Because there isn't.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Because there isn't.



I must disagree with you on that subject.


----------



## Voyeur (May 27, 2020)

Inheritance can be seen as a good thing or a bad thing. There's the side where "my descendants need to earn their own money and assets like I had to" and there's the other side where they want to give their family a parting gift or give them something they didn't have.  Either way both sides have their merits and cons. Will and testaments are a necessary thing though, I've seen and heard alot of families arguing over a deceased individual's property and remains because there wasn't a will and that shit frays relationships forever.


----------



## ~M~ (May 27, 2020)

Really I think a verbal agreement will have to suffice


----------

